# Chihuahua personalised coasters.pens fridge magnets etc



## larnychi (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi There 

i noticed that you have this great section for chihuahua goods. I make chihuahua keyring,pens.fridgemagnets,coasters and whats differnent I will make them with your own dogs on, all I need is a good photo. I do the rest. I have a large ebay store where you can see some of the stuff I make but there is no need to go through ebay to purchase any. just email me with your requirements and I will do the rest. Things get busy at christmas so please get your orders in early so that you get them in time to christmas Just email me if you are interested many thanks once again
:wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

We'll have to get together and you can sell my chi sweaters for me,lol


----------



## larnychi (Oct 24, 2004)

*certainly*

Hi sullysmum i would love to help to sell you jumpers send me some photos and what you would like for them and I will put them in my shop for you. Just let me know i will be only to happy to help. :lol:


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Can we see some samples? What is your store on ebay? thanks


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

Sounds good! I would like to check it out too. Ya know something that I would think would be great is if someone sold very TINY collars w/Rhinestones. I see them, but they are too big. I even bought a size 8 and had to cut it way down. I do see a few on Ebay, but they look kinda dangerous, like they could fall apart and then a pup could choke on them.


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

whats your ebay name? id love to have a few things with mr snuggles on with him being a cross i cant get any thing with a dog like him on ...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

*Re: certainly*



larnychi said:


> Hi sullysmum i would love to help to sell you jumpers send me some photos and what you would like for them and I will put them in my shop for you. Just let me know i will be only to happy to help. :lol:


That's a great idea, her sweaters really look fantastic! Yeah, what is your eBay name? I'd love to see your goods.


----------

